# Using Tap Water



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

Question!!

I need to refill my tank cause the water level is low, I have to constantly do this about once or twice a month but I fill it with gallon jugs of water from the store I am wondering if it is ok to use tap water and use Chlor-Out and possibly some buffer here are the parameters of my tap water.

Nitrate: 0ppm
Ammonia: 0ppm
pH: 6.0 ish
Nitrite: 0ppm

I will soon post my tank parameters. Let me know if this sounds ok cause I am about to cycle my tank also and clean the gravel.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Makes me wonder, since you said you have to do this once or twice a month... do you do water changes? Aside from that you use store bought jugs of water?? Like the 4L ones??? That must cost a fortune...

I think everyone or almost everyone here uses tap water and de-chloriner... Some people don't bother with the de-chlorine anymore. I myself change about 50g of water a week from the tap and I treat the water with a de-chlorine agent.

Hope this helps somewhat...

BTW isn't it illegal to own Piranhas in Florida?


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

Ah, thank you sir. FINALLY someone noticed that ha. I had that in all caps for the longest time and no one ever mentioned it. I thought I'd be funny and post "FLORIDA" as my location lol.. Originally from Syracuse, NY.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm also wondering about the waterchange question, do you do them and how often?
You should be doing atleast a 25% waterchange with your solo pygo

Just use tap water and add some prime while you're filling


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

Feefa said:


> I'm also wondering about the waterchange question, do you do them and how often?
> You should be doing atleast a 25% waterchange with your solo pygo
> 
> Just use tap water and add some prime while you're filling


I do water changes about 2-3 times every month. I do about 25% like you said and WAS adding the gallon jugs of water which WAS a fortune. But I literally JUST finished a water change and put in a capful of Prime and now my Eheim is going through a self priming process. Any other suggestions or questions?


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

here is a photo of my setup and my P


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Isn't there more chlorine in those jugs than there is out of tap water? I know chlorine evaporates but those jugs are sealed shut and they have an expiration date... So I'm guessing they have quite a lot of chlorine to keep the water from becoming contaminated.?.?.?.?

By the way, I have no idea what states it's ok/not ok to own piranhas, it was a guess.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

HGI said:


> Isn't there more chlorine in those jugs than there is out of tap water? I know chlorine evaporates but those jugs are sealed shut and they have an expiration date... So I'm guessing they have quite a lot of chlorine to keep the water from becoming contaminated.?.?.?.?
> 
> By the way, I have no idea what states it's ok/not ok to own piranhas, it was a guess.


There shouldn't be any chlorine in the jugs of water from the store unless the store is just bottling up tap water. Most of the water in stores has at least gone through carbon filters to remove chlorine and other chemicals, quite a bit of it has been purified by RO/DI.

For top-offs, I use RO water since I want to replace the evaporated water without adding anything else to bring my GH or PH up over time.


----------

